# Looking for DIY livery in Hucknall :)



## Odd Socks (5 June 2013)

Hello lovely Nottingham peeps!

Sorry to be a pain, I know there are lots of these threads around but i'm relocating to Hucknall, have no clue about the area and need a DIY space for my girlie 

Turnout is my main priority, I would prefer individual but am happy for her to go in a same sex herd.  She's far too popular with the geldings for a mixed herd :/ I need all year round turnout and preferably 24/7 in summer but not essential.

I'd also like a ménage/ schooling area and preferably within hacking distance of the amazing woods around there.  XC course within hacking distance would be ideal too but I know this is probably too much to ask.

I'm fairly flexible on most things, generally just want a nice yard.  Looking to pay around the £25 per week mark exc. feed and bedding.

If anyone could point me in the right direction that would be fab! or even just give me the names of some local tack/feed shops or comp venues so I can pop in and ask around.

thank youuuu, and sorry for the essay


----------



## Odd Socks (5 June 2013)

Bump for the afternoon hhoers


----------



## Odd Socks (5 June 2013)

Bump... Please??


----------



## RainbowDash (6 June 2013)

Hi,

I have Pm'd you


----------



## Odd Socks (6 June 2013)

thank you so much


----------



## RainbowDash (6 June 2013)

You're most welcome xx


----------



## Oliver12 (6 June 2013)

A friend was at Beauvale Manor which isn't far from Hucknall. She liked it there.


----------



## Rosie2609 (14 June 2013)

Hiya 

I kept my horses at a yard in Hucknall for years called 'New Farm' or commonly 'Chatfields'. It's situated near National School just off Annesley Bypass. There's turnout all year round and 24/7 in summer. Each horse has a stable and you have your own 'lock-up' where all of your stuff can be kept. There's a sand school, a make-shift ash school, a jumping paddock during summer and another, larger sand school which you can use on request. The grass is really great there and there's loads and loads off hacking, both on and off road. Hay, straw and shavings can be bought from the farm owner and turning out, bringing in etc.. can be done for you if needed. Livery is £100 a month. Oh, and a local showground is a 5 minute ride away!

The other good yard close to Hucknall is Beauvale Manor in Moorgreen. I don't know Beauvale as well as I do Chatfields but I've ridden up there a few times. There's a sand school and an onsite cross-country course. The hacking is the same as Chatfields as they back on to each other. I'm unsure of the price of livery and turnout. I do know that it's recently also become a riding school though, if that's something you want to consider.

I hope I've been helpful  Good luck in finding somewhere!


----------



## Odd Socks (19 September 2013)

Thank you for everyone who gave suggestions.  Unfortunately, they are either full or too far away.  Is anyone on a yard with a space that's within fifteen minutes of hucknall/papplewick kind of area? Getting desperate


----------



## MissGee (19 September 2013)

Will pm you now... ;-)


----------



## RainbowDash (19 September 2013)

Have PM'd you x


----------

